# Remodel phase 2



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

A few years ago we had some work done on our almost 30 year old house. New roof, siding and some updates for the interior. Phase 2 included scraping the popcorn from our living areas. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy! What a MESS!! The first pics are before and the others are in the process.






























Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You furniture wasn't covered? Or was that before they got cranked back up?

BTW, lovely home. Even the odd kitchen layout.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, I kinda like cooking sideways!
Thank you! The contractor moved the furniture away from were he was working and covered it. It's dusty but will vacuum easy. It needed it anyway. He has been very careful to clean up daily and says he will do a thorough clean when done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That has to be the worst job! But looks great when it's done.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Popcorn ceilings used to be the "in" thing back in the late 70's and into the 80's as well as wall to wall carpet and vinyl kitchen flooring. Nowadays all of that is considered out of date and a no-no especially when it comes to selling a house.
Give it another 30 years and popcorn ceilings etc...will be the "in" thing again lol.
Personally, I like popcorn ceilings and so does my wife.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The main reason we're doing it is that my ceiling had several cracks in several places. It's impossible to match popcorn! The cracks are repaired now. I won't be doing the bedrooms at least for awhile.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice job!!!I have the hated popcorn ceilings and they are cathedral.I hate both.I want to put a drop ceiling in without the popcorn but other things come first like the electric and water lines.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I completely understand that CQ! I worked my posterior end off this summer to be able to do what we're doing now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Getting close to the finish, the handy man that is. Then my work begins! 
Phase 3 at some point will be my guest bath, crown molding and paint in the living and kitchen. That will be down the road a year or so.















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you'll be relieved when it's all done. I'll warn you about the crown, make sure you have plenty of caulk. Our home is old enough that there were some large gaps that needed filling. Pain in my neck getting that done. And my arms and back.

Do I spy the other half in his recliner?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yep! He's watching "America's Got Talent "

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

All done but the clean up!


























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That got done really fast. Did he spray the cabinets? They look really great. 

Did you get everything back in its place or did you move things around so that you have to scramble to find that new resting place? Does that sound like something I've done?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I woke up last night wrangling where to put things. I wouldn't let him put my furniture back because I have to clean the floors and I don't want to work around or move the heavy stuff but one time. 
He brush painted everything and it looks good but it's a little thicker than a spray would have been. I won't put stuff up until the paint cures better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't believe how fast he got that done and didn't spray it. I think I need to borrow him for mine.

I know what you mean about waiting for the paint to totally set. I learned the hard way that even if the paint looks dry doesn't mean it's ready for stuff to set on it for long periods of time.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It will probably be Sat or even Sunday before I start putting things in them. It'll give me time to cut shelf liner for them. Work has been a little sparse, so I'll have plenty of time.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm soooo jealous!!!The kitchen looks awesome!!!Dale's been wanting to paint our cabinets but I like the woodwork.Now it doesn't seem so good and painting may brighten the kitchen up.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx CQ! I am going to paint a little darker over the top of the cabinets so they'll stand out a little better. My living room needs painting too. But we'll do that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can see painting the walls a slightly darker shade would help the cabinets pop. I'm doing sort of the opposite. My cabinets are a little darker than my walls.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Almost dug out! Pictures in a day or so....

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dug out? What you mean dug out? Putting stuff back or some other event that you have to dig out from?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry, yes, sweeping, dusting popcorn pieces and dust from everything imaginable and putting stuff up. Starting to look less like a hoarder lives here. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I guess the only things we have here are tornadoes. We didn't even get a drop of rain from Harvey. I boxed up a lot of useable excess and took it to a local church with a truck headed south though.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately you'll be finding reminders of what it took to get that fresh new look for quite a while. But it's so worth it.

I've downsized so much over the years I have nothing left to donate so I donated a little money.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Downsizing is exactly what I'm doing.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Kitchen is done, I just don't completely have everything put away yet.









Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now you can get back to finding and using stuff to cook with.


----------

